
Firebase.com and all firebase hosted apps are down? - aliteralrobot
https://firebase.com/
======
SteveGregory
Mine were down and just went back up. What really made me panic was when
seeing no issues on the status page:

[https://status.firebase.google.com/](https://status.firebase.google.com/)

For a moment, I thought it was an issue with my account.

